# No one dies



## jimrich

I just want to tell my story and experiences with dead people. NO ONE DIES! All of us move over into a wonderful, happy and blessed place or dimension which is right here along side of an often inter connected to or with our physical reality.
I have had contacts with many crossed over or non-incarnate relatives including my late wife who are "over there" and happy as a lark in that trouble free, wise and peaceful dimension.
My stories could take up many pages so I'll just mention my late wife, a gifted visual artist and psychic, who has never left me and is often right here, helping me and reminding me of things. Folks say, "Sorry for your loss." and I have to tell them that my wife is still right here so there is no "loss" for me even though I miss her physical presence a lot. 

She comes in many interesting ways and very strongly in dreams. Some folks claim they have never seen or felt the presence of a crossed over loved one and I just tell them that they need to be open and willing to acknowledge the "visiting entity" whenever the visitor shows up. I believe that most folks are AFRAID to have a non-incarnate come to them so they unwittingly set up a barrier or wall between them self and the visiting love one. 
Shortly after my late wife crossed over, I went to a psychic near my apartment and my wife was instantly there with us. My wife was over there with her ex-husband which was no problem for me as they had a lot in common including two kids. She was very, very happy and free of all the pain she dealt with on this side. She comes quite often to ask for chocolate ice cream in a store and things at the In and Out Burger and she always wants me to take her through the women's department of any store I get near or into Joann's to "cruise" the material and stuff in there 'cos she was a world class seamstress as well as an artist. 
I don't know all about the Afterlife or the activities of those over there but they are basically very happy, engaged in useful things and ever so much wiser than us 'mortals'. 
Just the limited knowledge of my late wife's continuing existence in the Afterlife - confirmed by both psychics and my own contacts with her, makes normal "grieving" unnecessary and less painful as the days roll by.
I'm not alone and neither are any of you so I'd say let your self realize or know that your loved one is right there with you and willing to contact you whenever you can open up to them. They are NOT GHOSTS and will never harm you in any way. They love and respect us for having the courage to come here and go through these often painful "life" experiences. They understand why we are doing it even if many of us do not and they NEVER JUDGE US. They know that coming into the Earth plane is an adventure and often wish they were back here enjoying: sex, ice cream, trips to Disney Land and the mall! Which is why they often tag along when we go places and eat things, etc.
Let them be part of your Earth life - LOL, they are ANYWAY!!!! 0


----------



## browser

You're never alone when you have a good imagination. 

Some of us are bound by reality but others have no limits.


----------



## BetrayedDad

jimrich said:


> I just want to tell my story and experiences with dead people. NO ONE DIES! All of us move over into a wonderful, happy and blessed place or dimension which is right here along side of an often inter connected to or with our physical reality.
> I have had contacts with many crossed over or non-incarnate relatives including my late wife who are "over there" and happy as a lark in that trouble free, wise and peaceful dimension.
> My stories could take up many pages so I'll just mention my late wife, a gifted visual artist and psychic, who has never left me and is often right here, helping me and reminding me of things. Folks say, "Sorry for your loss." and I have to tell them that my wife is still right here so there is no "loss" for me even though I miss her physical presence a lot.
> 
> She comes in many interesting ways and very strongly in dreams. Some folks claim they have never seen or felt the presence of a crossed over loved one and I just tell them that they need to be open and willing to acknowledge the "visiting entity" whenever the visitor shows up. I believe that most folks are AFRAID to have a non-incarnate come to them so they unwittingly set up a barrier or wall between them self and the visiting love one.
> Shortly after my late wife crossed over, I went to a psychic near my apartment and my wife was instantly there with us. My wife was over there with her ex-husband which was no problem for me as they had a lot in common including two kids. She was very, very happy and free of all the pain she dealt with on this side. She comes quite often to ask for chocolate ice cream in a store and things at the In and Out Burger and she always wants me to take her through the women's department of any store I get near or into Joann's to "cruise" the material and stuff in there 'cos she was a world class seamstress as well as an artist.
> I don't know all about the Afterlife or the activities of those over there but they are basically very happy, engaged in useful things and ever so much wiser than us 'mortals'.
> Just the limited knowledge of my late wife's continuing existence in the Afterlife - confirmed by both psychics and my own contacts with her, makes normal "grieving" unnecessary and less painful as the days roll by.
> I'm not alone and neither are any of you so I'd say let your self realize or know that your loved one is right there with you and willing to contact you whenever you can open up to them. They are NOT GHOSTS and will never harm you in any way. They love and respect us for having the courage to come here and go through these often painful "life" experiences. They understand why we are doing it even if many of us do not and they NEVER JUDGE US. They know that coming into the Earth plane is an adventure and often wish they were back here enjoying: sex, ice cream, trips to Disney Land and the mall! Which is why they often tag along when we go places and eat things, etc.
> Let them be part of your Earth life - LOL, they are ANYWAY!!!! 0


I envy you.... I don't believe any of that at all. I'm incapable.

But I sincerely wish sometimes I really could. Seems like a pleasant faith to have.

Death to me is like turning off an appliance. There's nothing after far as I can tell.

I've experienced nothing that would convince me otherwise and psychics are all phonies.

Whatever helps you cope with your wife's passing though. Everyone grieves differently.


----------



## Hope1964

So if these crossed over people will never harm us, what are the entities that will and do harm us? Where do they come from?


----------



## browser

Hope1964 said:


> So if these crossed over people will never harm us, what are the entities that will and do harm us? Where do they come from?


Divorce court.


----------



## EunuchMonk

_Oh the road to En-dor is the oldest road
And the craziest road of all!
Straight it runs to the Witch's abode,
As it did in the days of Saul,
And nothing has changed of the sorrow in store
For such as go down on the road to En-dor!_

— Rudyard Kipling, En-Dor.


A poem by Kipling that I think is instructive if you are familiar with the Witch of En-Dor story.


----------



## jimrich

Hope1964 said:


> So if these crossed over people will never harm us, what are the entities that will and do harm us? Our own disturbed ego! Where do they come from? Our ego comes from early childhood conditioning and programing to be so-and-so or such-and-such = an *egocentric person* :grin2:.


----------



## Hope1964

Allrighty then dude.


----------



## browser

I'm wondering if @jimrich's perspective that "no one dies" is somehow related to him bumping all of the zombie threads?

Who's with me?


----------



## GTdad

browser said:


> I'm wondering if @jimrich's perspective that "no one dies" is somehow related to him bumping all of the zombie threads?
> 
> Who's with me?


With Jim around, no thread dies, either.


----------



## browser

GTdad said:


> With Jim around, no thread dies, either.


Until the casket is sealed aka thread closed by an alert moderator.


----------



## jimrich

Sorry that this Afterlife stuff SCARES so many of you. Oh well.............


----------



## browser

jimrich said:


> Sorry that this Afterlife stuff SCARES so many of you. Oh well.............


Are you really sorry @jimrich?

If I told you I'm afraid to go to bed tonite because I think there's a resurrrected zombie under my bed, ready to grab my feet, would you even CARE?

I don't think so.

If I told you that I plan to take a running start and launching myself onto my bed from about 10 feet away to avoid the inevitable confrontation with the monster waiting to grab my feet, would you have any sympathy?

Again, I doubt it. 

You're just so.. mean.


----------

